# 15 Days No Fap Challenge



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

I dare all of you male IBS-D sufferers out there to stop watching porn and stop fapping for 15 days and see what it does for you.

Can you do it?


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

is it ok if I ask someone else to do it for me??


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

Does this actually help with IBS, or are you just trolling us?


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

some people say that it helps them in other life aspects, like self-esteem and courage etc... You can read about it on reddit, but i don't think it it's worth it.

In fact i've went on at least 1 month without fapping and i can't say it helped me in any way


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard of the NoFap group on Reddit, but never heard anything about it affecting diarrhea. Has anyone actually tried it and found out that it helps for that too?


----------



## JojoSave (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes I have heard of many male sufferers having ibs-d caused by excessive porn and masturbation and cured by stopping. If your a male you should definitely stop that stuff not just for ibs-d but for many other reasons too. Good Post OP most people probably don't know about this.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

JojoSave said:


> Yes I have heard of many male sufferers having ibs-d caused by excessive porn and masturbation and cured by stopping. If your a male you should definitely stop that stuff not just for ibs-d but for many other reasons too. Good Post OP most people probably don't know about this.


i've never heard this, and he's probably trolling :/


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.yourbrainrebalanced.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=4d498e07604eda76bdbbd8ce8a1b9c00&

There.

Why would I troll you? I got better thing to do in my life.

In fact, it is your life, not my life, you can do whatever you want with it. My life is perfectly fantastic at the moment.

This is just a piece of advice, I do not guarantee anything.

By the way, it actually made me feel better, from many aspects.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have made it 13 days on no fap. But there's absolutely no reason this would help your IBS. In fact sex and masturbation help my IBS tremendously. After sex or masturbating I almost always feel great for a good period of time.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

PD85 said:


> I have made it 13 days on no fap. But there's absolutely no reason this would help your IBS. In fact sex and masturbation help my IBS tremendously. After sex or masturbating I almost always feel great for a good period of time.


lol good luck with that


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Im very convict sex is very good for your mental and physicall health. But would be great if you guys show some scientific data on the contrary.. Im always willing to expand my awareness


----------

